# Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (24. April 2014)

Hallo


Es sind so viele Bellys auf dem Markt.

Mit welchen Belly seid ihr auf dem Wasser unterwegs ?

Vor und Nachteile wären interessant .


----------



## dreampike (25. April 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Hi, ich habe dieses Jahr 20-jähriges Jubiläum mit meinem U-Boat von Creek-Company. 
Vorteile: Extrem leicht (< 3kg), so dass man es leicht auf Flugreisen mitnehmen bzw. leicht transportieren kann, sehr stabil (Hülle und Schlauch auch nach 20 J. intensivem Gebrauch top), kippstabil da tiefer Schwerpunkt, nicht so windanfällig, extrem bequemer Sitz mit hoher Rückenlehne... (wie im Fernsehsessel), auch aufgeblasen passt es in den Kofferraum eines Kombis (bei umgeklappter Sitzbank passen sogar 2 rein), 
Nachteile: Man sitzt mit dem Hintern zum Teil im Wasser, langsam da höhere Wasserverdrängung, nur ein großer Schlauch (in der Rückenlehne ist zwar auch noch ein kleiner Schlauch, auf den würde ich im Ernstfall aber nicht so viel geben), tiefere Sitzposition bedeutet auch weniger Aussicht
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## HAL9000 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Erst RT für 8 Jahre - dann 2 Jahre Outcast -  seit 2 Jahren Ponton Boot - nie wieder Belly!:k


----------



## paling (25. April 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

mit dem Guideline Drifter,top!!!#h


----------



## mefofänger (26. April 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*



HAL9000 schrieb:


> Erst RT für 8 Jahre - dann 2 Jahre Outcast - seit 2 Jahren Ponton Boot - nie wieder Belly!:k


da schließ ich mich an. poton boat ist schon was feines. die strecke auf dem Profilbild ist vom poton boot gefangen.  mfg mefofänger:m


----------



## Jacky Fan (26. April 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Ron Thompson
und zufrieden damit


----------



## Merlin (26. April 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Ron Thompson
> und zufrieden damit



Ich auch....|supergri


----------



## Spiderpike (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Ich mach heut meine Jungfernfahrt mit dem Guideline drifter !!!


----------



## Schlammtaucher (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Guideline drifter...
Eigentlich tolles Gerät, leider gammeln die verdammten Reißverschlüsse...aber sonst super


----------



## Kev (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Guideline drifter...
> Eigentlich tolles Gerät, leider gammeln die verdammten Reißverschlüsse...aber sonst super



Ich spritze mein Guideline nach jeder Tour mit dem Gartenschlauch ab. Wenn alles getrocknet ist, kommt SILIKONSPRAY auf alle Reißverschlüsse.
Bisher sind keine Verschleißerscheinungen erkennbar... #6


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Hatte auch nie Probleme.Wer das Belly nachm fischen einfach in die Ecke stellt darf sich nicht wundern bisschen Pflege muss schon sein nach Einsatz im Salzwasser.


----------



## Marsvin (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Moin,


mein letztes Bellyboat war ein Guideline Drifter. Ich hatte mich damals zu einer Sammelbestellung überreden lassen... #q

Das Boot sieht ja ganz nett aus, aber bei näherer Betrachtung stellte es sich als wirklich mangelhaft heraus:



Die vordere Stange ist den Beinen im Weg. Man stößt beim Paddeln immer dagegen,
Die Trennwände zwischen den inneren und äußeren Luftkammern der Pontons haben sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit verabschiedet
Pumpt man den Sitz stramm auf, stößt man mit den Beinen an die vordere Stange, pumpt man ihn weniger auf, rutscht man andauernd nach vorne
an den unzähligen D-Ringen, Klettverschlüssen und Gebamsel bleibt man immer mit der Fliegenschnur hängen
Aber die Höchststrafe sind die Reißverschlüsse: Trotz regelmäßiger Pflege ist mir einer nach dem andern in kürzester Zeit zugegammelt (ich fische meistens an der Ostseeküste) und ließen sich auch mit Gewalt nicht mehr öffnen.
Nach zwei Jahren waren nicht nur alle Taschen zu, auch die langen Reißverschlüsse an den Pontons waren dicht. Dann kam, was kommen musste: Ein Schwimmkörper verlor Luft. Mit dem zugegammelten Reißverschluß gab es keine Chance, den Schwimmkörper aus der Hülle zu bekommen - Das BB war ein Fall für die Tonne. 


Nun bin ich glücklicher Besitzer eines Fish Cat. Außer dass ich mich ärgere, dass ich es nicht schon vor drei Jahren gekauft habe (es war deutlich günstiger als das Drifter) bin ich uneingeschränkt zufrieden. Es ist wesentlich funktioneller und auch deutlich robuster als das Drifter.




Viele Grüße!




Achim


----------



## shad (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Moin moin,
ich bin ebenfalls im Besitz eines guideline drifters und damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte auch noch nie Ärger mit den Reissverschlüssen. Nach dem Fischen im Salzwasser reinige ich mein bb nur mit warmen Wasser und Spülmittel...
Gruss, 
    shad


----------



## xbsxrvxr (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

ich bin, aus oben genannten gründen, auch kein fan des drifters...

außerdem dauert mir der aufbau zu lange und ich habe keine lust das ding nach jedem angeltag zu pflegen.
geht mal eine kammer kaputt, kostet es ordentlich knete...

für mich nur noch bellys aus festem schlauchimaterial und mit vernünftigen ventilen!!!

hatte schon mehrere löcher in meinem invader belly(angeldomäne...gibt´s leider nicht mehr), durch haken, große zander usw...es wurde aber nie gefährlich auf dem wasser, da dieses material nie reißt, oder platzt...
man kann es ganz einfach flicken und dann geht es weiter.

auch pflegen muss man es nicht.

vergleichbar sind noch die bellys von allroundmarin und berkley.

für jemanden, der sein belly nur selten auf der ostsee nutzt(vielleicht 2-3mal im monat), sehr kurze beine hat und sehr vorsichtig mit dem ding umgeht ist es vielleicht ok...für alle anderen nicht!
(und schon gar nicht für den preis)

tom


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. August 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

hatte verschiedene Bellyboate und muss sagen ich bin keine 20 mehr.

Habe jetezt aufgeruested und mir ein 
Ocean Trident Prowler Ultra 4.3 (4.5m oder 15ft)
Kayak gekauft. Gebraucht natuerlich ansonsten kosten die ein arm und ein Bein.
Jungfernfahrt wird dieses Wochenende sein auf Schollen und Wolfsbarsche bei mir um die Ecke(1.5 Stunden fahrt) in Suedengland.


----------



## trollingfreak (11. September 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Jenzi V in rot!
Hält seit etlichen Jahre!
Super zufrieden!
Gruß und Petri alle


----------



## Rhöde (12. September 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

wenn Du so weitermachst ist es bald ausgeblichen und pink :k |supergri .

Bis denne #h .


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. September 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Ich bin jetzt auch Besitzer eines "low Budget" Belly`s Marke "Waterspeed"...

Für "meinen" See und die Lahn reicht es, Schwimweste habe ich sowieso.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Hallo
Weis einer ob nächstes Jahr neue BellyBoat Modelle erscheinen ?


----------



## Mücke1978 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Outcast Fisch . Hab das jetzt 5 Jahre und muss schon die zweite Kammer nachkaufen. . Kotzt mich bisschen an. Möchte mir jetzt aus Hartschaumplatten die Kammerfüllung selber bauen. Zwei Kammern bestehen dann aus je zwei Teilen. Bilde mir ein das es funktioniert . 
Es ist Sau ärgerlich wenn man von Brandenburg zur Ostsee fährt,und an der Küste feststellt das wieder mal eine Kammer an der Naht putt ist.


----------



## vermesser (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

Ich hatte vor meinem Schlauchi ein Ron Thompson und war von Qualität und Komfort zufrieden. Auch nach Salzwasser und wenig Pflege.

Das sah noch so gut aus, dass es in der Bucht für fast Neupreis weg ging nach einem Jahr.

Generell bin ich nach meiner Erfahrung absolut kein Fan von Bellys. Ein kleines, handliches Schlauchi ist nicht viel teurer und bietet ein ganz anderes anglerisches Potential.

Aber das ist nur MEINE Meinung...


----------



## dreampike (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Bellyboat seid ihr unterwegs ?*

@ Mücke 1978, 

ja, das ist ärgerlich. Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass einer genau aus diesem Grund sein BB mit Hartschaum aus dem Baubereich ausgeschäumt hat, was gut funktioniert haben soll. Der Vorteil wäre, dass sich der Schaum vollständig verteilt, was Du mit Platten kaum hinbekommst.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------

